# RCL - ReadCloud Limited



## System (21 December 2017)

ReadCloud is an Australian education technology company that provides a leading digital eLearning solution to Australian secondary schools.

Students and teachers can share notes, questions, videos and weblinks directly inside the eBooks, turning the eBook into a place for discussion, collaboration and social learning, and substantially improving learning outcomes.

The school's curriculum is accessible in one App, across multiple platforms and devices, regardless of the school's choice of publisher.

ReadCloud has 50 schools and 21,800 users using its platform as at 30 June 2017. 

It is anticipated that RCL will list on the ASX during February 2018.

https://www.readcloud.com


----------



## frugal.rock (18 November 2020)

I guess this along the same lines as some other unnamed learning companies doing well out of covid situation as highlighted by @aus_trader 
Possibly trying to break out to new all time highs, but expect a good pullback also... Sellers seem to be thin...as does buyers.
Liquidity to be considered.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 November 2020)

RCL trying the acquisition and cross-sell path ... seems to be working

*Announcing the acquisition of PKY Media Pty Ltd, trading as College of Sound and Music Production.*


> The acquisition expands ReadCloud’s product offering and market presence in the *Vocational Education and Training in schoo*ls market, a key strategic focus for ReadCloud . COSAMP is the market leader in VET courses for the music industry, which is a top10 vertical in the *VET in Schools *sector.  Headquartered in Melbourne, the business provides nationally accredited VET programs for the music industry to 184 secondary schools throughout Australia, including Certificate II and Certificate III in Music Industry and Diploma of Music Industry qualifications. As a leading Registered Training Organisation, COSAMP provides the proprietary course materials and accreditation that enables schools to offer these courses under COSAMP's RTO licence.  The business generated sales revenue of $0.84 million in FY20 and delivered EBITDA of $0.22 million.





> The acquisition will take ReadCloud to over 500 school customers (+40%) and presents a significant cross-selling opportunity to both deliver VET music industry courses to ReadCloud’s existing 350+ school customers and introduce COSAMP’s 184 school customers to ReadCloud’s broader 43 course VET offering as well as its full-curriculum digital education platform.
> The two vendors (and founders) of COSAMP and the other 4 employees will join the ReadCloud team to continue to grow the combined business.  The acquisition consideration for up to $1.45 million will be satisfied via a combination of cash and RCL shares...


----------



## frugal.rock (25 November 2020)

On the move. 
I ended up buying in on 0.57 a few days ago.
Looky gappy on the upside, minimal sellers. Happy so far.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 November 2020)

This one also going great guns.

galumay post from JAN thread;


galumay said:


> Better than expected results for the acquisition of the ICAS business has seen a strong rise in price this week, up over 20% to around 50c. The small free float is making it hard for buyers to flush out sellers. I am just happy to see the company executing well and its always nice seeing repeated upgrades to revenue guidance.



galumay, maybe you might like to assess this one from your point of view, as it is seeing nice chart results like your pick but to be honest I haven't looked at the fundamentals much...!?
Also in the education space as is AKG which @aus_trader has brought to our attention.


----------



## tech/a (27 November 2020)

Nice volume patterns and ranges. 
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 November 2020)

tech/a said:


> Nice volume patterns and ranges.
> Thanks for the heads up.



Sharing is caring, Mr Duck.


----------



## galumay (27 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> galumay, maybe you might like to assess this one from your point of view, as it is seeing nice chart results like your pick but to be honest I haven't looked at the fundamentals much...!?




Wouldn't be investible from my perspective, burning cash, negative operational cash flow of nearly $1m per quarter, less than a years worth of cash reserves, all generated by capital raisings which is the only thing keeping the business afloat. 

Its just too early stage for me to consider, maybe there is a viable business in there if they can scale up sufficiently, but its pure speculation at this stage. I think its one for the traders!

One thing that is definite positive is the amount of skin in the game from directors and KMP, its significant and means the top 20 hold over 75% of the shares. For that reason alone I will keep a watch on it, if they can scale and move to generating cashflow then I may have a deeper look.


----------



## aus_trader (28 November 2020)

Thanks for sharing Mr. @frugal.rock and for your analysis @galumay.

I will also be keeping in a watchlist. Not jumping in at this stage as it's having a really hard run at the moment, could pull back so I'll keep watch...

This sector looks to be really coming off a low base after being hit hard by the pandemic. Another one that has been particularly hit hard is RDH that has peaked at $3.97 only a couple of years ago !


----------



## frugal.rock (13 May 2021)

Readcloud chart may be worth some attention again?


----------



## galumay (14 May 2021)

Its being taken over by ICT, offer is script only, 7.6 iCollege shares for every RCL share you own. So probably not worth any attention @frugal.rock !!


----------

